# Sleeping upside down...



## riddle03

I have one boy who does Cooper ! (pic a little fuzzy sorry !)


----------



## paula bedard

Ike does this all the time. I call it 'Paws To Heaven'. Usually all 4 are straight up, but in this pic he's only 2 PTH.

This is the only sofa Ike is allowed on. It's been dubbed our Man/Dog Couch. Hubby and Ike hang out each evening on it.


----------



## maggie1951

My Charlie to spends more time upside down


----------



## C's Mom

Mr. C likes to sleep on his back too.


----------



## tennisball

Jake likes to sleep upside down and lean against walls


----------



## Dreammom

Aiyana always slept that way... Layla does too, but Layla is very un-lady like about it, always spread eagle LOL. I am trying to teach her manners, but that's not working.


----------



## maggiesmommy

Add Maggie to the list...


----------



## ssbon18

That is Jake's favorite position to sleep in !


----------



## Adriennelane

I have two girls who do. Dory always has to prop her back legs up on something too.


----------



## ginzig

Ginger loves to sleep on her back. This is the first dog I have ever had that did this. It really cracks us up. She always looks so comfortable.


----------



## Enzos_Mom

Enzo's been sleeping that way since the day we brought him home. =)


----------



## Finn's Fan

*Add Finn to the list*

Here's the crack head on one of his multiple beds


----------



## turtle66

I did love the puppy stretching from Enzo.

Lilly loves to sleep that way, too - the pic is from yesterday...


----------



## Laurie

I have 2 that like sleeping like that as well:

Reno










Lincoln


----------



## mylissyk

Lilah is frequently in that position.


----------



## janine

Yep, mine sleep like that too. Murphy upside down in this picture....


----------



## Sophie_Mom

Sophie too!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN

add my 2 two the list. I think it must be a golden thing, none of my other dogs have ever done this.:bowl:

#1 is Blush & CeeCee
#2 is Layla


----------



## MittaBear

These are all great!

It's funny because Misty never slept on her back. For some reason she would sneeze anytime she was on her back. But my parents two silkies pretty much always sleep on their backs.

I know they're not goldens, but I figured I'd share pictures of Jasper and Kayla. Jasper is the one who's all beige. Kayls is the one that's more tan/gray.


----------



## Muddypaws

Add Kirby to the list, she loves being on her back.


----------



## nixietink

Oh yea, back sleeper here too.


----------



## missmarstar

Sammy is a total back sleeper, I know he's nice and comfy when he rolls over on his back and he almost always expects his belly rubbed when he does so  Here are a couple pics, they are all taken on my cell because getting up to get the real camera always wakes up Mr. Camera-poser


----------



## GoldenFan

what a hilarious thread!


----------



## Fidele

Add Cedar to the list!


----------



## Nicole74

They are all so cute and they look soooo comfy!


----------



## rbstoops

Here's ours


----------



## janine

I love the footstool!!!! To cute!!! :


----------



## Starfire5

Our grandpuppy Jameson always sleeps upside down!


----------



## Ranger

Ah, Ranger usually does this when he's deep asleep at night. I usually wake up to him on his back with his bottom teeth showing! Sometimes he even wags his tail when he sleeps like that, but whenever I try to get a pic, he wakes up and moves! 

So here he is when i caught him sunbathing outside! It's the closest I could get - I love his expression in the one pic...he's clearly not entirely with it yet.


----------



## C's Mom

LOL - I'm loving Rangers face in that last pic. This is a great thread.


----------



## Willow52

Hank likes to sleep that way too...


----------



## kaysy

:doh:Marty does it a lot.


----------



## Nicole74

Okay, I really don't think I could sleep next to the litter box! :


----------



## kaysy

It was clean. A few months ago he loved sleeping on dirty clothes and eating litter. It was his choice to lay there, he wasn't locked in the room. Still likes to do both, but not as often! He lays on his back in his crate and loves to roll on his back on his balls in the yard.


----------



## Murphysmom

I've got one of those doggies too.


----------



## Nicole74

kaysy said:


> It was clean. A few months ago he loved sleeping on dirty clothes and eating litter. It was his choice to lay there, he wasn't locked in the room. Still likes to do both, but not as often! He lays on his back in his crate and loves to roll on his back on his balls in the yard.


Bailey loves to eat the cat tootsie rolls in the litter box. :doh: You can always tell if someone left the gate open, her breath will smell for hours afterwards.:yuck: I'm surprised that Bailey doesn't get sick from the litter. I have to block it off or she will clean it for me everyday. The boxes only get cleaned once a day towards the end of the night. We have our litter boxes in the laundry room also. Litter smells bad wheather it's clean or not. : I know it was by choice. I do find it a funny spot to lay.

I wonder why he lays on top of his balls? I bet they are not too comfortable.lol


----------



## kaysy

He just rolls around his balls on his back. We thought about fertilizing the lawn, glad we didn't.


----------



## puddinhd58

Here's my goof ball!


----------



## EvilNessCroft

Nice pics everyone!  Molly doesn't usually sleep that way but it happens sometimes...


----------



## kaysy

not very "lady-like", is it?


----------



## Mellow

Not really on his back, but Mellow also likes to sleep paws up :


----------

